# Elves: Pointed Ears?



## CirdanLinweilin (Oct 30, 2016)

If this has been asked before, I apologize.

I was just wondering if Tolkien's elves, the ones in the book, actually had pointed ears. 

Pointed ears are what distinguish elves from other races.

I seem to have read somewhere that they had "leaf-shaped" ears, would that be considered pointed?

Thanks for taking the time to go through this post, I apologize again if it's been asked before.

CL


----------



## Jonlang (Oct 31, 2016)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> I seem to have read somewhere that they had "leaf-shaped" ears, would that be considered pointed?



Depends on the leaf?


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Oct 31, 2016)

Good point, Jonlang.


----------

